# test tone CD?



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone know of a test tone CD I can download as an ISO file?

Thanks, 

Jack


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Most test tones are Mp3 or Wav files as far as I know. You can download test tones and create your own ISO file with ImgBurn.

http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Mike, 

I found a site with tone files, but the links were broken.
Do you know of a good little app that will generate .wav files of a given frequency?


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

http://www.realtraps.com/test-cd.zip


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

I use nero 9 to make it into an ISO file.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks David!


----------



## LivingLoud12 (Sep 14, 2009)

try these hope you can do something with them.....


Realm of Excursion is not responsible for any type of damage caused to you, your system, or vehicle. Please use the test tones responsibly and at your own risk

good luck




http://www.realmofexcursion.com/downloads.htm


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

At the bottom of the page on our download section, there are downloadable test tones and manual method spreadsheets setup for different SPL meters.

brucek


----------



## jimfrank (Oct 30, 2009)

Also, almost any audio editor will let you generate sinewaves of any frequency and duration you desire, then you can burn them to CD with a multitude of programs...


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Great Thread and timing!

Thanks guys,

Dan


----------

